# my engine blew up... i am CURSED! :( help!!!



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

after less than a month driving my GTR after my perfect gearbox rebuilt, i was cruising today on 3rd gear, then i decided to shift to second gear to overtake a car, i down shifted , car accelerates like a missile, then 1 k before cutoff i hear a uninterupted sound like trrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr coming from the engine, and some smoke going out of the engine, i look at the oil pressure and oil light in dash they are ok , i look in my rear view mirror and i see oil , i shift to neutral shut down the car and go to the side of the road to stop. i get down of the car open the engine from where smoke is going out, and i see all the oil under the car... at that point i was CONVINCED its an oil pipe that is broken, i called road service to get towed, go to the workshop, and... guess what............ broken cylinder block...... something seems to have broken on the crank, or piston or pushrods and made a big mess..the block is broken on both sides, i guess the broken part blew off left then right.. i was running on AP stage 2 97 version 2.0
the bad news:
- i got AP , Y pipe and 5zigen, car is already blacklisted and out of warranty   
-new engine is 55,000 us$$$$!!!!!!!!!!!
-i'm really really pissed
-i hate nissan management!
-we don't know yet the extent of the damage inside the engine


the only good news:
unlike the GR6, nissan sells engine parts and not only complete assembly.. otherwise i would put fuel on the car and burn it in front of the nissan showroom


here is some pics, can anyone share any experience with the engine? any thoughts what could have happened? is there is any other cases with broken cylinders blocks???? i cant believe that the AP software upgrade could have blow off the engine.. these engines should support more than 70hp of upgraded power IMO

im in love with the gtr but i HATE nissan


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

i havee some pics, but dont know how to upload them, can anyone explain how?


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

Feel sorry for you. I am now convinced I shall leave my engine standard. The grief and cost does not support a 70hp gain IMHO....

You will have to load your pictures onto a site like photobucket and use that url to place them on the site.


----------



## Kaizen (Oct 10, 2009)

Very sorry.

I don't know how to put photos up but it sounds like you've run a bearing. Be careful how the motor is stripped down, you will need some metallurgy on the broken bits of metal to determine what failed and how/why.

Depending on what happened, and irrespective of the warranty, you would have a claim ("statutory rights", tort) in the event of a defect in manufacture, parts or design.

If the car is well mapped then an extra 100bhp is not going to make a material difference to the loads on the internal oily bits


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

[/URL]
/IMG]


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Gutted for you


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

From where are you??

European car??

If so,you get a new engine for free in the next days....as Nissan had problems with the bearings and this is maybe the reason for your broken conrod(or whatever broke) :wavey:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

His is a 2008 USDM car which is slightly worrying as it does not match the Euro "issue cars" criteria.


----------



## gtr-loz (Feb 10, 2006)

surely its warranty anyway an engine should not let go like that i would contact nissan before doing anything else they may want to inspect themselves


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

So if proven to be a remap issue, does the remaper cover it?


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> His is a 2008 USDM car which is slightly worrying as it does not match the Euro "issue cars" criteria.


true its an my09 usdm car


----------



## Ricky22buk (Oct 1, 2009)

This is everyones worst nightmare !!!! Best of luck getting it sorted mate !!! I'm gutted for ya !!!! It does go to prove how much a decent warranty is worth, and shows how much a relatively small increase in BHP can ultimately cost you.


----------



## weetrav (Oct 25, 2006)

Nightmare!!! Sorry to hear that dhayek!! 

I was all set to go down the "Sod the warranty and gimme more horsepower" route, but now I ain't so sure.

On the bright side JUN are soon to have a 4.0L conversion block on the market. This could be an opportunity................ lol!!

Hope Nissan can help you out.

Trav


----------



## Frosty (Aug 9, 2001)

Sorry about the engine. It's hard to see where that hole is, but it looks a lot like a rod has let go.

If it is a rod, the most likely cause is over-reving. Does your AP map raise the rev limit at all? If so Nissan will no way pay for the engine without a big fight.


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

Frosty said:


> Sorry about the engine. It's hard to see where that hole is, but it looks a lot like a rod has let go.
> 
> If it is a rod, the most likely cause is over-reving. Does your AP map raise the rev limit at all? If so Nissan will no way pay for the engine without a big fight.


i am using standard AP maps. and when it happened i the gearbox switch on the dashboard wasnt set to R, meaning it changes gears alone . and anyway, the car has a cutoff at 7krpm


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

has the car been driven very very hard? ie abused? lots of launches use LC, lots of redline, any overboost?


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

tokyogtr said:


> has the car been driven very very hard? ie abused? lots of launches use LC, lots of redline, any overboost?


never launched the car, never tracked the car, but i drive the car the way its meant to be driven, and i drive fast, and know how to drive, dont abuse the car at all.


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

it really sounds like your USDM gtr is suffering from a similar problem that's causing a large recall of european cars... could it be just a LHD problem?


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

dhayek said:


> never launched the car, never tracked the car, but i drive the car the way its meant to be driven, and i drive fast, and know how to drive, dont abuse the car at all.


Great quote. That is how supercars are supposed to be driven. Not polished and sat in a showroom gathering dust:thumbsup:


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

USDM cars were not affected by the same problem.

Full details are here:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/130909-gtr-engine-change-programme-official-information.html


----------



## MarkyMark (Oct 3, 2006)

Been thinking of buying gtr mid year but its putting me off! as want a tuned one instead of standard car also with the whole bonnet issue with having a small bump on front bumper coming out at 11k bill is very scarey stuff:flame:


----------



## Lindsay Mac (Apr 12, 2008)

MarkyMark said:


> Been thinking of buying gtr mid year but its putting me off! as want a tuned one instead of standard car also with the whole bonnet issue with having a small bump on front bumper coming out at 11k bill is very scarey stuff:flame:



Out of interest what else are you considering buying? I would think most HP vehicles suffer the same issues, expensive repairs and loss of warranty/reliability when tuned.......nothing new there!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

ChuckUK said:


> So if proven to be a remap issue, does the remaper cover it?


with a simple remap,you will not break a conrod.....never......

conrods break as of bad quality or much to high load......as some guys running800hp +,too much load should bot be the problem...


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

hi mate my engine has also went...


what is your situaton now and what was the cause of the breakdown.


thanks


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> hi mate my engine has also went...
> 
> 
> what is your situaton now and what was the cause of the breakdown.
> ...


i have repaired my car and noe its back on the road. i replaced the cylinder block, installed upgraded pauter rodsthat can hold lots of HP and lighter, and replaced 2 pistons , seals and various small parts. car is running perfect.

we still dont know what caused the rod to break. is your car part of the recall campaign? did you break a connecting rod?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

dhayek said:


> i have repaired my car and noe its back on the road. i replaced the cylinder block, installed upgraded pauter rodsthat can hold lots of HP and lighter, and replaced 2 pistons , seals and various small parts. car is running perfect.
> 
> we still dont know what caused the rod to break. is your car part of the recall campaign? did you break a connecting rod?


what condition was your crank in..


also at what speed did this happen, and lastly mate who sold you the parts and what sort of prices..


am sure you know what am going through so your help or info is vital

many thanks


----------



## martin320 (Aug 29, 2009)

Forged Performance is the place to buy upgraded parts for the Gtr used these for parts when i had my APS TT 350z good prices to
pauter and eagle rods are a massive step up from standard.
personally id go for a built up short block from Forged go for a sleeved one for maximum reliability..


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

also was there any damage to your heads or timing chain etc


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

martin320 said:


> eagle rods are a massive step up from standard.



I think i would trust the factory ones more then the chinese eagles


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Forged Performance, LLC :: GT-R (R35) :: Engine :: Rods/Pistons

what you think of these alex


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

dhayek said:


> i have repaired my car and noe its back on the road. i replaced the cylinder block, installed upgraded pauter rodsthat can hold lots of HP and lighter, and replaced 2 pistons , seals and various small parts. car is running perfect.
> 
> we still dont know what caused the rod to break. is your car part of the recall campaign? did you break a connecting rod?


Did you also have some issues with the gearbox?

How did you repair the box?


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> what condition was your crank in..
> 
> 
> also at what speed did this happen, and lastly mate who sold you the parts and what sort of prices..
> ...


yeah i know how it feels.. real bad. my crank was ok, the broken rod damaged also the second piston. i have been proposed short blocks etc.. but it takes a looot of time and a loot of money. i ended up with a cylinder block from nissan, two pistons, and the pauter connecting rods that i bought from sherif at forged performance that is very helpful. if you decide to go with aftermarket rods, make sure to tell them you are using them with an oem piston, otherwise it wont fit.
my problem happened on 2nd gear 6000rpm on full throttle. give us more details? what happened ? what is the extent of the damage???


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

bhp said:


> Did you also have some issues with the gearbox?
> 
> How did you repair the box?


yes i had issues with the box, i had the synchronizer sleeve that was broken, i replaced the sleeve, upgraded 1st gear and shaft to ppg, upgraded the gear lock and various small parts and added an tranny oil cooler . what do you mean by how?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Jm-Imports said:


> Forged Performance, LLC :: GT-R (R35) :: Engine :: Rods/Pistons
> 
> what you think of these alex


I wouold not go with forget pistons,stock ones are fine,less friction,no oilconsume....them better conrods are good if you pull it apart:thumbsup:


----------



## dhayek (Nov 25, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> what condition was your crank in..
> 
> 
> also at what speed did this happen, and lastly mate who sold you the parts and what sort of prices..
> ...


also, i run the car with an AP stage 2 97 , Y pipe and 5 zigen exhaust. i dont need more power, i am very happy the way it is. if you dont plan huge modifications dont change the oem pistons, otherwise you will have to use a sleeve, and its a much longer job and you will loose the oem plasma coating. the upgraded conrods are a must, as its the engine weak point IMO


----------

